# Platinum Gold Dragon Bettas spawing today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Soooo I decided to try my Platinum Gold Dragon HM male and sibling to see if I can get a spawn out of him. He is sold already to a friend, but I am allowed to try him first...so far they are wrapping! She seems to be the one that is picking up the eggs, he's busy blowing bubbles, so hopefully he gets the message and I don't have to leave her in charge 

Will keep ya all posted on the results. Here's the pair.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Wow those just can't decide what colour they want to be! an irridescent rainbow sheen over a white fish. Quite striking! Good luck Anna.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They are spectacular that's for sure...they are opaques with a dose of metallic on top, and of course the Dragon gene too.

Deed is done, she's back in her little house with food and some salt (no injuries, he was very gentle) They started off right away this am, and were at it for 2 hours. 

Now we wait! will keep ya all posted.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anna, what is the Dragon Gene?
Gentle Lovers, heehee, what music did you play them? Marvin Gaye?


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Anna, what is the Dragon Gene?
> Gentle Lovers, heehee, what music did you play them? Marvin Gaye?


true dragon would have either silver, white or copper thick scaling like a dragon people who claim to have blue dragons would have full blue body with thick blue scales which isn't the true one. so generally lets say white dragon if you look closely this one has thick scaling and they'll continue to thicken up for their entire lifetime! =] red dragon can be silver, or white body and red finnage.

-GRATZ i've been waiting ;]!! hope all goes well!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats on the spawn keep up the good work


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

He is actually more of a solid white now than the transparent color...his body scales are thick and so is the females. They look almost like opaque whites, except for the metallic sheen!

These pics taken by the breeder was when they were only couple of months old, they are now 5 months old. The dragon genetics don't manifest themselves right away, they usually take about 5- 6 months before you finally see the finished result. When they are born they look like they have an additional skin that slowly covers over the scales until it finishes up on top of their heads.

Some often show a gap on the head where you can see the skin underneath the second scaling.

Not sure how this was first accomplished, but it produces some spectacular color formations on the Bettas. I had a black dragon that had a pale blue body....sooo unique!

I called him SAMURAI

Here is a great discussion done over on Bettas4all...European site, has great articles and all kinds of knowledgeable stuff, for those of you who want more info on genetics in Bettas! I learned a lot from this site.

http://www.bettas4all.nl/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=998


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Sooo after a very long wait (usually my spawns hatch in 24 hours, but this one didn't) took 36-40 hours, we have babies.

At first I thought OH NO he's not mature enough and they aren't fertilized...and they weren't going to hatch. Then I was just going to try it again, had the female back in the tank inside the bell, when he kept going back under the nest. 

I got out the trusty magnifier and low and behold tails hanging down .

So out came Mamma and back to watching we went.
Today I was looking for the tails and didn't see any, again thought...they've died!  

Then I spotted one white blob on the glass, checked around and a few more blobs with eyes on the glass. So dropped a tiny amount of BBS in to see if they will get them going. Doesn't look to be a lot of them, but I will settle for whatever I get. At least I know he can do it...

Fed Daddy at the one end of the tank so he's not too hungry.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

I love it when the parents look after the babies! Must be awesome to watch.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update: Tapped the tank side this am to get Snowy to come get his breakfast
and woah shook loose all the babies that were hanging on the mossball and the sides/plants etc.

Looks to be about 50 of them that I could count, but could be more. 
Snowy did a good job!

What I have found too from other spawns I have had, that when the fry are white at birth they are going to be some shade of white/gold/cambodian color.

My previous Platinum Red male gave me a lovely spawn of these little white beauties and they all turned to be shades of gold/platinum/silver etc, some with red, some with black.

My other spawns that were red/blue etc all had dark babies at birth, very hard to find in the tank amongst the muck  You are virtually looking for a V shape with eyes 

When they are white you can spot them very easily.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

very true! my white fry (2 months ago) are slowly turning cambodian!  but don't all fry start off whitish?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

fungused eggs are white, but once they use up the egg yolk sac they are usually just a dark V look like eyes and a tail. The white ones I have found usually stay white bodied...don't know why, but that's what I have experienced in my spawns.

Now I have to keep them alive and the 10 day mark is usually the clincher, past that and they are easier to keep going.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Fry colours vary widely between species and even colour morphs I find. Some start dark, some light, some look like they will later on, some don't.

Those are some stunning bettas though. If the fry end up looking anything like that I'll probably snag one or two


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I am keeping my fingers crossed that I can raise them to adulthood too.
Dad is doing a very good job, he's trying to pick them up and wash them and like all youngsters they are running in the opposite direction 

They like to hang out on the sponge filter because of the biofilm growing on that, and also the mossball which for some reason has decided to float 

Will be doing a partial cleanup of the bottom tomorrow. Eating BBS now too.
I will leave Dad in with them as long as possible because he will keep them clean from fungus. He gets fed his own food too, so he's not hungry.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Squeeze the mossball in a tub of water to get it to sink. 

You can treat them almost like a smonge filter and clean them out occasionally. This helps keep the inside of the marimo healthy instead of clogged and dead.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So update on baby Bettas...still all alive and kicking  They are 8 days old now and still like to hang out on the bottom, a few adventurous ones are swimming around, but most of them are just lurking in the muck on the bottom 

I have gradually done water changes every day to help keep the ammonia levels down, and added more water to the tank each time...we are about half full on the 5 gallon now.

They are eating the BBS and earthworm powder good, so hopefully they will start more swimming around in the next week. I added an airstone on low bubble to increase the water flow and encourage them to move away from the sides etc.

Momma was showing off to one of my Platinum Red boys the other day...hussy!  She'll have to wait a bit yet.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

awww that's cute . where do you that earthworm powder? is it a formula for first-day fry? O:

thanks!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I actually bought some last year at Octoberfish and have used it to raise both Angel and Betta fry. Its in a powder form. I noticed Big Als was selling some now..can't remember the brand name.

I just cleaned the tank this am and upped the water level now to full and those little white guys are now very easy to find....and have got smart at staying away from that long pointy thing that sucks them up 

They are coming close to 3 weeks old now and I only have about 10 of them, but that's better than 50... Last time I was emptying mason jars every day x 50..whew!

10 I can handle, and will be looking to see if any of them are males...hopefully.

I took Mommy and put her in the show at Hamilton yesterday but she didn't win anything, and had Daddy with me....he's a very pretty boy and I am going to just keep him. I like him soooo much, he's got quite the character!

He likes to bat those frilly gills of his at me when he thinks Im going to give him more food (not on your life, you got fed already Mr Piggy  )


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

bettaforu, can i ask another question? 
where can i get atison pro fry starter? ive heard they carry it at BAs but ive been to 2 and none of them had it . does it also work (ie doe the 2-3 day fry really eat it?)

Thanks!
ps. after seeing your auction pics, i really want to start breeding again, except school is preventing me to do so . that black plakat and green dragon=SO NICE. *.*


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I never personally used that product on my fry so can't comment on its viability or not. I always hatched baby brine shrimp, microworms, and used earthworm powder and golden pearl 50-100 microns, then higher sizes up to adult size as they grew.

You can contact Zena or Zenafish on this forum, she usually has contacts of where to get Atisons...I know she's starting breeding Bettas again, so she should have some available.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ya im doing the same (bbs and micro worms) but i want to try an alternative as fry starter food since im getting busier with school (or maybe i should just stop being selfish and wait until summer again) . how is the golden pearl working out for you?  2-3 day fry eat it?  
did you order it from ebay? it seems they only ship to the U.S. though...

thanks for answering all my questions!


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

congrats on spawning those platnium bettas


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I have a few jars of Atison Starter on hand. One jar will last you forever coz you really just want to feed a tat bit at a time and avoid overfeeding. I feed them to my tetras also coz they can use the finer grain food.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ahhhhh where did you get it!??


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if i still can't find any in my area, care to sell one or two maybe?


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I get them directly from the dealer, as with some other supplies. I have a aquarium supplies business license from transhipping, which I also use to get dry goods. I still have limited inventory of all the Atison products which I kept for myself when they discontinued the line. Now I've downsized they're lasting forever as well 

Let me know if you need something. My parents live near Don Mills/McNicoll so I go to the east end once in a while, usually on a sunday for food  I myself live in SW Mississauga. Draw a straight line and I'll meet up anywhere along.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Back to topic...how's the spawn coming along Anna? I would like a pair of clean white looking ones for myself...


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

zenafish said:


> I get them directly from the dealer, as with some other supplies. I have a aquarium supplies business license from transhipping, which I also use to get dry goods. I still have limited inventory of all the Atison products which I kept for myself when they discontinued the line. Now I've downsized they're lasting forever as well
> 
> Let me know if you need something. My parents live near Don Mills/McNicoll so I go to the east end once in a while, usually on a sunday for food  I myself live in SW Mississauga. Draw a straight line and I'll meet up anywhere along.


hey if it's not too much to ask can you sell me atison betta pro(big jar) i live in mississauga.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

@8nappy I sent you an email via the forum...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Zena I will put you on the list. I have 10 babies that now have dorsal fins, and are getting bigger every day.

I hope I have some males in the bunch and don't end up with all females 

I am going to try the pair again after the Octoberfish show along with the Orange/Black OVHM male and Yellow/black female that I have.

Male was the winner at the show!

I figure I can probably handle the 2 spawns no problem if they work out at the same time...we'll see.


----------



## 8nappy (Apr 14, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Zena I will put you on the list. I have 10 babies that now have dorsal fins, and are getting bigger every day.
> 
> I hope I have some males in the bunch and don't end up with all females
> 
> ...


gratz! do you think you'll be selling a pair when they are adult?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I will probably sell them as soon as I know if they are male or female and how the finnage looks...which is about 3-4 months old. So another couple of months yes...after Christmas!

If they are anything like the parents they should be very nice...and yes I would try to put a pair together for the people who have asked in advance...they will get first grabs on them.

Once they are up a bit more I will try to take a few candid shots of them to let you see that they are White! Right now they are just a blur buzzing across the tank whenever I approach it, so too hard to try to photograph.

They all have nice fat pink bellies from eating the BBS though.


----------



## shenglu (Oct 17, 2011)

Where can I get atison pro fry start? IVE heard that they carried out in the BAS, but IVE2 no..


----------

